# New family member, Oso!



## bob g (Oct 12, 2007)

It's been five years since we lost out beloved Taos. It's been difficult without her. 
We've recently been looking for a new pup but it had some mighty big "paws" to fill. 
We were lucky enough to help a friend who couldn't keep his GSD due to a housing change. This is Oso!









He's 10 months old.
It's weird having a dog, let alone an active pup, in the house again. Lots of adjusting for him and us! 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats and welcome OSO you are one gorgeous boy!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oso is a looker!! :wub:
Congrats!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Oso is gorgeous, glad you could give him a forever and loving home. :wub:


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice looking. Love the long fur. But he looks like he'd be about 4 feet tall when he stands up.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's beautiful...have fun...


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a win-win for all involved. Oso is very handsome. I agree, he does look like he'd be 4 feet tall when he stands up.


----------



## bob g (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

He's a big boy for sure.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a handsome boy and how lucky are you to have him!! 

Congrats!


----------



## bob g (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

